# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Value if "Today" greater than stated Date

## knowtrump

I want the value in a cell to be a calculated value if the date of viewing the value is later than a specified date. e.g. =If(today>=date,calculated value,"").  How do I do that?  As I stated it here it doesn't work.

----------


## JRock

Hey,

Not sure if this is exatly what you have:





> =If(today>=date,calculated value,"")



Make sure to use the full Today function

For Example

=if(Today()>=date,calculatedValue,"")

----------


## jasoncw

If the date to look at is in cell A1, you could use:

=IF(TODAY()>=A1,calculated_value,"")

Or to specify a date (4/1/2008 in this example), you could use:

=IF(TODAY()>=DATE(2008,4,1),calculated_value,"")

HTH

Jason

----------


## knowtrump

Thanks for the help.  It does what I want when I get all the functions stated correctly.

----------


## Joel10952

so how do i go ahead i want to take the time in A1 then when this time arrives it should automaticly show the text from P1

----------


## Pete_UK

Read the Forum Rules, and do not ask a question in someone else's thread - start your own thread instead.

Pete

----------

